# filter/light



## roushrcing26 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have started a 29 gallon tank its been a week and a half with my penguin 200 filter and have taken the bio wheel off completely leaving in two filter cartridges. I do not have room for a skimmer or sump. I have 32 pounds of live rock and the tank is at 78 degrees.I have one power head as of now but will have another one soon. will just a hob filter be okay for a tank my size should I upgrade to the emperor 400 hob filter? also there are little brown sponge like particles on the ground I think my emerald crab could be breaking off pieces of the live rock what do you think this could be? and last I bought a t8 coralife light bulb for my hood what kind of corals could thrive on that.


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

wow. You are trying to do a marine tank in a 29 gallon tank? Good luck!


----------



## vman (May 17, 2011)

generally this type of system is not ideal for marine aquaria but you can make it work with regular water changes and staying on top of filter maintenance,and running carbon.

depending on the wattage of the tank you would prolly best stick to mushroom corals.fluffy morphs,non photosynthetic and leather corals and low light corals ect.


----------



## jone (Apr 2, 2011)

roushrcing26 said:


> I have started a 29 gallon tank its been a week and a half with my penguin 200 filter and have taken the bio wheel off completely leaving in two filter cartridges. I do not have room for a skimmer or sump. I have 32 pounds of live rock and the tank is at 78 degrees.I have one power head as of now but will have another one soon. will just a hob filter be okay for a tank my size should I upgrade to the emperor 400 hob filter? also there are little brown sponge like particles on the ground I think my emerald crab could be breaking off pieces of the live rock what do you think this could be? and last I bought a t8 coralife light bulb for my hood what kind of corals could thrive on that.


good！！


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

First, ditch the filter and just rely on your live rock. You can get away without a skimmer but you HAVE TO do 5% water changes weekly. Your bulb is weak at best and you cab probably get away with mushrooms. I would suggest at LEAST upgrading your lighting to power compacts.


----------



## roushrcing26 (Mar 14, 2011)

I got 4 t5 bulbs with 31 watts each and Led moonlights. what about the fish poop? the live rock sucks that in too?


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

That happens with your water changes....that is the reason you are doing them so often.


----------

